# 27 by 1 1/4 Schrader tubes - free or swap



## TheDoctor (22 Apr 2010)

I have two tubes as above, that I'm not going to need.
PM if you can use them.
If you have anything to swap that you think I might like, so much the better


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2010)

i would pay for postage to ship them to me if all else fails , for an old Elsewick Mistral thats slowly getting nearer to the road


----------



## iLB (23 Apr 2010)

could use one of these for the rear wheel on the falcon, it tends to gobble up the 700c alternatives for some reason


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Apr 2010)

iLB said:


> could use one of these for the rear wheel on the falcon, it tends to gobble up the 700c alternatives for some reason



Too much power going through them eh iLB?


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Apr 2010)

Well, as the first to reply...
Biggsy - PM me your address and I'll get them in the post
iLB - Asda do them at 2 for a fiver. You got an Asda nearby?


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2010)

never seen in our asda
have e mailed you address details


----------



## iLB (23 Apr 2010)

thanks doc, will have a look


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Apr 2010)

If not, gimme a holler and I'll get some more from my local Asda.
If I'd noticed they were a Schrader valve I'd never have bought them...


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2010)

doc

not seen these tubes yet


----------



## TheDoctor (20 May 2010)

Ooh bugger!!!
I knew there was sommat I was supposed to do


----------

